# emerge kde stoppt bei net-printer

## Nighthawk

Laso ich habe nun den kernel fast fertig WIll jetzt "nun"noch grub einrichten

wenn ich gruub aufrufe kommt 

floppy timeout called

end_request: I/O erreor dev 2:00 (floppy), sector 0

dan geht das wieter bis 5

dann kommt mom...

Minimal bash-like linde editiong is supported for teh first word, TAB lists possible command completations, ANywhere else TAB lists the possibles completations of a device/filename

Floppy unexpected interrupt

Foppy0: senseu repl[0]=70 repl[1]=0

was kann das sein

ich habe gar kein floppy dran?Last edited by Nighthawk on Tue Jan 21, 2003 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nighthawk

habe diskette angeschlosen Problem vorbei  :Smile: 

----------

## Nighthawk

ne problem dich net vorbei ich egeb ein rott (hd0,2) fuer hda 3 ist ja kalr macht das schies ding auch dann aber setup hd,0 geht net da boot/grub stage1 und gruop stage 1 wohl net da sind was soll das?

----------

## ajordan

Entweder haste dich arg vertippt oder ich kriegs heut nich mehr zusammen.

Du hast

```
root(hd0,2)

setup(hd0)
```

eingegeben?

Und hast dann was fuerne Ausgabe bekommen?

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

also root (hd0,2)

Filesystem type is...

dann setup (hd0)

CHekcing if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

checkign if "grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: FIle not found

was kannd as sein

aber danke schonmal für deine Hilfe ist ja nicht das erste mal  :Smile: 

----------

## Nighthawk

also die fildes die grub net findet sin aber auf der Platte. Habe gerde mal nachgeguckt  :Sad: 

----------

## ajordan

Hmm, erstmal ein paar Fehlerquellen ausschlieszen:

Hast du SCSI?

Hast du in /boot folgenden link

```
rwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            1 2003-01-02 13:38 boot -> .

```

Gibt es in /boot/grub ein file 'stage1' ?

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

ich habs er macht es zumnindet root (hd0,0) aber der root ist bei mir doch auf der platte hda3 also (hd0,2)

sehr komisch

----------

## ajordan

hmmm, hast du ne extra boot-partition?

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

ja ich habe hda1

boot 100 mB ext2

hda2 swap 1GB 

hda3 system 5,8GB ext3

(alle primär)

ich habe jetzt die menu lst geamcht mit dem erfolg das ich jetzt ohne cd starten kann und grub> erscheint komme da ber nicht raus.

Wsa ist falsch?

also langsam

----------

## Nighthawk

ICh folge der Installationanleitung von www.gentoo.de

da stnad das so

----------

## ajordan

Hast Du eine /boot/grub/menu.lst erstellt?

Die sollte in etwa so aussehen

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=G E N T O O 1.4  RC 2 

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

```

Das mit dem vga=791 natuerlich nur wenn FB im kernel eincompiliert.

Im Zweifel einfach erstmal weglassen.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

ja habe ich wenn ich jetzt neu boote und wieder grub ausfürhre kalppt auch wieder setup (hd0) nicht, da stage 1 nicht gefunden witd.

irgendwie stimmt da was nicht ist miene Paritionierung falsch oder was die menu.lst habe ich schon.

was kann das denn sein?

----------

## ajordan

bei deiner Konfiguration muesste folgendes funktionieren:

```
root (hd0,0)

setup(hd0)
```

mit root ist (wie auch in der Installdocu beschrieben) die Partition mit boot gemeint.(tells GRUB the location of your boot partition)

Ggf. ueberpruefe nochmal, ob in der menu.lst die Zahlen an den einzelnen Stellen wirklich uebereinstimmen(hab mich beim anpassen fuer dich auch erst 2x vermacht), ob /boot gemountet ist und ob alle files dort sind, wo sie sein sollten *Quote:*   

> spitmobil root # ll /boot/
> 
> insgesamt 3308
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            1 2003-01-02 13:38 boot -> .
> ...

 

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

sowit ich das jetzt vertsehe geth grup nur wenn ich in dem ordner von grup bin sonst geht das net. 

ich schau jetzt noch einmal in der menu.lst nach. Vielleicht ist da was falsch.

----------

## ajordan

die Position im Dateisystem sollte mit dem start von grub nichts zu tun haben.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

habe ich ich auch durch geelsen nur grub amcht was es will. Manchmal ist dann stage 1 vorhanden manchmal nichtaber wenn ich grub verlasse und cd /boot/grub aufrufe ist stage 1 da okmisch

----------

## ajordan

Laedt grub denn nach einem erfolgreichen setup(hd0) die menu.lst, so dasz du den Menueeintrag angezeigt bekommst?

Poste bitte mal eine komplette positive Ausgabe von root(hd0,0) und setup(hd0)

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

Ne, das zeigt grup nicht an. DU ich poste morgen da der recher jett off ist und ich keine lust habe üerb die cd neu zu booten uisw. aber danke for helping  :Smile: 

----------

## Nighthawk

also nochmal ich mach das mal fuer ganz dummer also fuer mich 

ich boote über cd

7 enter

enter

enter

dann 

dhcpcd eth0

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /de/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

swapon /dev/hda2

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

dann

source /etc/profile

dann:

grub

root (hd0,2)

(dann kommt Filesystem Type is ext2fs [ist das ext3, das habe ich nämlich mit mke2fs-j eigentlich gemacht], partition tyüe 0x83

dann

setup (hd0)

dann kommt: Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

Checking if "/grub/stage1"exists... no

Error 15: FIle not found

dann ist schluss

wenn ich aber eingebe cd /boot/grub --> 2xTAB -->2fs_stage1_5... stage1...stage 2 usw insgesammt 11 dateien

ICh finde das ganze sehr komisch

mit nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst habe ich folgendes erstellt:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage= (hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

so das wars aber es geht nicht !!!! grrrr

----------

## bvetter

gib halt hda1 (hd0,0) bei config in der grub shell an

mit dem root command sagst du ihm wo grub seine files hat normal die /boot partition, diese sollte dann auch angegeben werden, weil grub erwartet wenn du setup (hd0) machst die files an dem vorher mit root angegebenem platz  :Wink: 

anm. ob nun e2 oder e3 is grub eigentlich ziemlich egal, macht in dem fall auch nicht wirklich einen unterschied

----------

## Nighthawk

also genau ich bin voll deiner meinung grup shell ist der grup pormpt, oder? dann was hda1 was soll denn das evrsteh ich zwar nicht ich versuchs aber mal. Kann mir newb das mal einer für dummer erklären

----------

## ajordan

guck mal in diesen Beitrag: Verfasst am: So Jan 19, 2003 8:20 pm   von mir, da steht auch drin, warum root(hd0,0) und nicht root(hd0,2). Diesen Rat gab ich dir nur in Unkenntnis deiner Bootpartition auf /dev/hda1.

Und hier http://www.gentoo.de/gentoo/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/installation/index.html

koenntest du das ganze auch nachlesen, wenn du schon die Antwort die du hier bekommst nicht richtig liest.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

also COMputer götter

ich habe jetzt grub

root (hd0,0)und 

setup (hd0)

gemacht reboot

boot pormpt kam komme ich dann ent mehr raus

strg c und alt+ 2 usw. geht net.

komisch oder. Bitte köüft ich nicht, aber ich habe ienen hänger

----------

## ajordan

In deiner /boot/grub/menu.lst muss es im Gegensatz zur kommandozeile in grub root(hd0,2) heiszen, denn da gibst du tatsaechlich die / partition an.

[edit]

alles quark, was ich da geschrieben hab, habsgrad nochmal nachgelesen.

Frage: ist die menu.lst die du gepostet hat original so (wegen einiger Leerzeichen) oder haste die nur abgetippt?

[/edit]

Haste in deinem kernel ext2 filesystem fest eincompiliert?

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

Nein die menu.lst ist oroginal so abgetippt.

2. Keine AHnung ob die fest einkompiliert ist sage einfach mal ja.

Habe in fdisk größe angegeben und dann am anfang nur gesagt mke2fs -j /dev/hda3 das wars.

Kommen in die menu.lst garkeine lerrezeichen?

----------

## Nighthawk

Könntets du mir falls nicht zuviel arbeit mal ne angepasste menu.lst zukommen lassen?   :Wink: 

----------

## ajordan

Ja, kann ich

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=G E N T O O 1.4  RC 2

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 
```

in deiner kernelconfig sollte unter File systems ein Sternchen bei ext3 (und falls vorhanden bei ext2) sein.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

kannst du mir bitte ncoheinmal sagen wie ich in die kernelconfig reinkomme. ICh gebs ja zu ic peil gar nichts merh es ist langsam schluss bint dazu geneigt komplet tneu anzufangen

----------

## ajordan

Nicht verzweifeln! Aller Anfang ist schwer und Gentoo ist nicht wirklich eine Distribution fuer den Einstieg, auch wenn man sehr viel dabei lernen kann.

zum kernel compilieren:

```

emerge gentoo-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Nun die Einstellungen entsprechend der Installationsanleitung (http://www.gentoo.de/gentoo/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/installation/#header_14)

machen (es gibt fast ueberall auch eine gute Beschreibung unter den <help> button oder dort zumindest einen Verweis auf eine Datei in /usr/src/linux/Documentation) und die ext2/ext3 Sternchen unter File systems nicht vergessen.

```
make dep bzImage modules modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

und rebooten.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

ich habe deine menu lst bis auf den tile übernommen.

Lieder keinen erfolg viellecht liegst du ja mit dem anderen richitg sag mal bitte wie ich das mache

----------

## Nighthawk

also wenn ich emegere gentoo-soruces mach dann kommt emerge..

md..

dann kommt irgendwan superious interrupt on irq7 

dann gehts aber nach 1 minute weiter,

sehr komisch.

dann no outdated apckages were found on your system

ich mache mal wieter

----------

## Nighthawk

ah da schickst du mich also hin also da pass mal auf.

da habe ich fveil umgestellt.

kann man da nocheinmal die standards laden?

ich habe 2 sachen damals nicht gefudnen die in der readme standen

----------

## ajordan

Hast du /dev/hda1 mit fdisk aktiviert? (Option a) oder hast du vielleicht mehr als eine Partition aktiviert?

```
Platte /dev/hda: 30.0 GByte, 30005821440 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 3648 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 * 512 = 8225280 Bytes

     Gerät boot.  Anfang      Ende    Blöcke   Id  Dateisystemtyp

/dev/hda1   *         1       765   6144831    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2           766      1810   8393962+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3          1811      3647  14755702+   f  Win95 Erw. (LBA)

/dev/hda5          1811      1864    433723+  82  Linux Swap

/dev/hda6          1865      2247   3076416   83  Linux

/dev/hda7          2248      3012   6144831   83  Linux

/dev/hda8          3013      3647   5100606    b  Win95 FAT32

```

Der Stern in der Spalte boot zeigt an, ob die Partition aktiviert ist.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

ja den stern habe ich auch genau da gemacht.

SUeper danke du versuchst mir echt zu helfen.

kannst du mir vielleciht mal deine menukonfig schicken?

Meine ICQ UNIN: 164217145

Stephan.Gieseler@t-online.de

----------

## ajordan

hmm, ich aber sicher andere Hardware als du, solltest du vorher kontrollieren

hier ftp://spitfire.homelinux.net/config kannst du meine .config downloaden und dann nach /usr/src/linux/.config kopieren (den Punkt nicht vergessen. Dann mit make menuconfig auf deine Hardware (Chipsatz!! Prozessor!!) anpassen.

Dann weiter, wie schon oben beschrieben.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

mak egerade make dep...

mal schaun aber ich erwarte nicht viel. meinst dz das kann damit zu tun haben

mal schaun danke erst mal. ftp hat geklapppt auch wenn ich das jetzt nur in windows sehe  :Smile: 

----------

## Nighthawk

so, habe alles gemacht und nix geschafft. Ersteinmal Stop. Morgen kommt Kamerad aus der Stufe und will mal gucken der benutzt selebr gentoo.

Falls der es schafft, sag ich dir woran es gelegen hat. WIrd swahrscheinlich etwas sein wonach du sagen wirst achso häätest du mir das gesagt. Naja, mals schaun hauptsache es geht dann.

THX erteinmal.

Werde dich bei erneuter Ralosogkkeit wenn ich darf wiedr belästigen[url][/url]

----------

## ajordan

naja, vielleicht solltest du bis morgen nochmal einen Blick in die Dokus auf gentoo.de werfen und dann nochmal einen Neuanfang wagen. Bestimmt hast du im Eifer des Gefechts ne Kleinigkeit ueberlesen...viel Glueck und *waitingforanswer*

Alex

----------

## tux-fan

setz auch mal einen Symlink von menu.lst nach grub.conf

ln -s /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## Nighthawk

werde ich sofort machen thx

vielleciht klappts ja  :Smile: 

----------

## Nighthawk

DAnke super Mega heftigst habe dank. das wars. Habe ich da denn was überlesen oder was.

Hamermegamäßig viel dank.

An alle von euch, super daas ihr mir geholfen habt jetzt komme ich weiter. Wer weiß, vielleicht weiß ich in 1/2 Jahr auch mal was was ihr gebrauchen könnt   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nighthawk

Jetzt kommt beim start eroor bringin eth0 up wo finde ich den eintrag nocheinmal. Veilleciht habe ich mich vertippt.

----------

## ajordan

Kannst Du hier http://www.gentoo.de/gentoo/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/installation/ unter Punkt 16.5 nachlesen.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

Jo danke frudn von mir hat das heute glöst.

Auch dir nochmal ganz besonders danke.

Bin jetzt bei KDE neue Fragen vermutlich vorbprogramiert.

Aber naja im mom zu fireden.

prozilla läuft

mp3blaster und setmixer das reicht erstmal. emerge KDE ist am werke also X-free usw. das dauert.

THX fuer heute denke ich mal morgen gets dann weiter

----------

## Nighthawk

lso ich habe jetzt emerge kde gemacht.

bei dem packet net-print/cups-1.1.10-r1 failed

Function src_compile, Line 18 Exitcode2

Davor kommt auch schon sowas wie:

Compiling: Xref.cxxx...

gcc: unregocnized option '-03'

gcc: Href.cxx: C++ Compiler not installed on this system

Was kann das sein.

Falls mir jetzt ein sagen will C++ Compiler ist nicht installiert sagt mir bitte wie zu machen.

MEin Freun hat irgendeine raute entfernt sodass Grnoot wohl apckete aus der betaphase accepten soll

fragt mich jetzt aber nicht wo das sit bei dem geht das jedenfalls.

habe jetzt erst einmal emerge world -u gemacht mal gucken pb das was bringt.

Laufen tuts auf jedenfall im mom

habe jetzt erst einmal emerge world -u gemacht mal gucken pb das was bringt.

Laufen tuts auf jedenfall im mom.

und der mp3blaster utts auch noch.

Normallerweise habe ich doch einen c++ Compiler sobal der Kernel fertig ist oder bin ich jetzt ganz falsch gepolt

Nach oben

Benutzer-Profile anzeigen Private Nachricht senden  

Nighthawk

sorry nocheinmal ich. WIe kann ich den gegebenenfalls den Compiler nocheinmal neu machen. HAbe jetzt andere flags

----------

## Nighthawk

achja und bei emegere...

kommt important 9files in config files in /etc ned updating

ich habe env-update gemacht nix gehen.

Befehl falsch?

----------

